# American Bulldog question-finding commonality



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Recently, my vet had to put down 2 different American Bulldogs, owned by 2 different owners, no relationship.

The scenarios were earliy similar

The first one was a dog about 2 yrs old I think he said, raised from a puppy with the family.
Father and young son older toddler age were sitting on the couch watching TV, dog was laying down and then jumped up and bit the kid on the face. It was an unprovoked attack. The father got the dog off and into a basement and the police came and got it and my vet euthed it

the next dog was closer to 3 yrs old, but same deal raised with family etc.. This time it was an older son early college age. sitting in living room watching TV, dog just attacked, no reason understood, the mother heard the screams from the other room and got the dog off, she got bit on the hand for her trouble, but she managed to get the dog into a bathroom. Police came and got it back to their holding facility. called the vet and were going to bring him in to be euthed, dog went crazy trying to rip thru the transport crate and they finally were forced to shoot him
Our police guys out here are pretty dog savvy, so I dont think they misread things.
This has me thinking about the lagrange dog..that was also an american bulldog. Curious the final outcome with that..like did they investigate and find 'the rest of the story"

How many other american bulldogs ae doing this? isolated coincidences or a trend?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, please, don't get me started. No dog suddenly out of the blue takes a bite out of someone. Most likely these dogs weren't getting their needs met such as exercise - both mental and physical - and training. These dogs were mostly likely giving signs of increasing aggression for a long time before this happened.

People are so stupid and they not only ignore signs of aggression, but are in denial too.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Elaine said:


> No dog suddenly out of the blue takes a bite out of someone.


It can happen. Faulty temperament and any number of medical conditions can cause just that.

But I do agree more often than not this "out of the blue" behavior isn't so out of the blue. Warning signs were missed, or something in the environment/raising/management of the dog led to it and the people involved are either blind to that or refuse to acknowledge it.

I also wonder in how many of these situations where parent heard the noise and rushed in to see dog attacking child and child said he was just innocently sitting there minding his own business that is truly the case. Kids being so quick to fess up and take responsibility and all, especially when there may have been dire consequences for their actions.....

I do think this question about if AmBulls are going bonkers would probably be better served on a Bully breed board than this one though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Oh, please, don't get me started. No dog suddenly out of the blue takes a bite out of someone. Most likely these dogs weren't getting their needs met such as exercise - both mental and physical - and training. These dogs were mostly likely giving signs of increasing aggression for a long time before this happened.
> 
> People are so stupid and they not only ignore signs of aggression, but are in denial too.


:thumbup:


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

well, my first thought was the toddler probably did something, but the college age guy i doubt it.

and if a dog doesnt have enough excersie and decides it is ok to eat a human, then there is a serious issue with a breed or individual dog if that happens. (and I am not against bully breeds at all)


sorry didnt know where to post it, I put it here since the lagrange dog was here I thought


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a forum that might be better able to help you with that question: Pit Bull Chat: A Pet Pit Bull Community


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Faulty temperament appear in all breeds, and because none of us were personally there we can't say whether the toddler or student didn't anything. But this is definitely *not* something a balanced Am Bull would do.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here's a forum that might be better able to help you with that question: Pit Bull Chat: A Pet Pit Bull Community


I agree that I bet that forum would have alot more specific information.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

One can also try BulldogBreeds.com or GoPitbull.com also.


----------

